# Rust removal.



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2015)

Came across this girls bike by way of a co-worker. Rusted mess. Spokes were all there but very thin and rusty. Rear Morrow hub had some issues, front was pretty good. Wheels were arrow straight, no dings, flat spots etc. Cut the spokes out, salvaged the og nipples,  cleaned up the hoops, used cad spokes from bicyclebones, replaced the rear hub. Now I have rider set showing original maroon paint and white pins. Clean up involved scotch Brite block sponge, Simple Green, then went to work with brass brush, wd40 and 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Duck (Apr 3, 2015)

Time well spent- nicely done...


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Duck. I get a day off work, and come up with crazy ideas like this. Haha.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2015)

wow that's a great job!! Nice going


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice job looks good!


----------

